# Trivia 2/27



## luckytrim (Feb 27, 2019)

trivia 2/27
DID YOU KNOW...
The temperature of a typical lightning bolt can reach 50,000  degrees F.
This is five times hotter than the sun’s surface.

1. What sort of critters went extinct during the Devonian Mass  Extinction ?
  a. - Dinosaurs
  b. - Plant Life
  c. - Sea Creatures
  d. - All of these
2. What's the oldest international sporting trophy in the  world ?
3. Besides his Gospel,what other book(s) of the Bible did Luke  write?
  a. - Romans
  b. - Acts
  c. - 1 Corinthians
  d. - 1 & 2 Corinthians
4. "They lied to us" Dept...
How fast can a roadrunner run ?
How fast can a coyote run ?
5. Where was Leonardo da Vinci born?
6. Who was POTUS when ...
Mickey Mantle is inducted into Baseball's Hall of  Fame...
  a. - LBJ
  b. - Nixon
  c. - Ford
  d. - Carter
7. What is the Southern-most city in Canada ?
8. If someone gave you a Naga Viper, what would you do with it  ?
  a. - Run - It's a venomous serpent
  b. - Plant it in your flower garden
  c. - Put it in your Chili Recipe
  d. - Drive it to the race track !

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Green Bay Packers are named after the Indian Packing  Company. Lambeau
Field is named for Curly Lambeau, an employee of said Packing  company.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c ...Specifically, Trilobites
2. the America's Cup (Yachting)
3. - b
4. 20 MPH  -  43 MPH
5. Vinci, Italy
6. - c
7. Windsor, Ontario
8. - c - It's a Pepper

TRUTH !!
The Green Bay Packers were founded on August 11, 1919 by  former high-school
football rivals Earl "Curly" Lambeau and George Whitney  Calhoun.  Lambeau
solicited funds for uniforms from his employer, the Indian  Packing Company.
He was given $500 ($7,100 today) for uniforms and equipment,  on the
condition that the team be named for its sponsor.
Curly played for the Packers, as well as serving as the first  coach of the
team.

The Green Bay Packers have played in their original city  longer than any
other team in the NFL.


----------

